# The Ashes



## BRAD T (12/8/05)

I was talking to a Pom last nite who assures me that England will win The Ashes 4-1. Now I know why I brew my own beer, the must put something in the megaswill that performs a chemical lobotomy, after all he was drinking Tooheys New!


----------



## Brizbrew (12/8/05)

BRAD T said:


> I was talking to a Pom last nite who assures me that England will win The Ashes 4-1. Now I know why I brew my own beer, the must put something in the megaswill that performs a chemical lobotomy, after all he was drinking Tooheys New!
> [post="71532"][/post]​


Sounds alright to me 4-1 is what I have on at the bookies. :super: 

I think we (The Poms) have got the advantage in the third test, if we can put another 100 runs on tonight then I think the Aussie's will struggle to reach that target.
You should of left sicknote on the subs bench.


----------



## BRAD T (12/8/05)

Briz,
Don't get me wrong I have nothing against English People, my parents were both Geordies. But seriously 4-1.

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## Brizbrew (12/8/05)

BRAD T said:


> Briz,
> Don't get me wrong I have nothing against English People, my parents were both Geordies. But seriously 4-1.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Well, I would of thought 5-0 but that has gone.


----------



## BRAD T (12/8/05)

You haven't been drinking XXXX have you.

Cheers


----------



## Kramer (12/8/05)

Brad I think you may have had a few to many home brews cause i'm sure he would have said that Australia was going to win 4-1 and he probably mumbled something that tooheys new is the best beer in the world!

Was he drinking it warm?


----------



## BRAD T (12/8/05)

Kramer,
All I had last nite was a couple of Coopers Sparkling Ale, HONEST!!!


----------



## Brizbrew (12/8/05)

It is about time we beat you at something...Oh, I almost forgot that game of rugger a few years back. :lol: 

I am looking forward to Flintoff's knock tonight, he is turning into a real good all rounder.


----------



## BRAD T (12/8/05)

Briz, I must agree, Flintoff wasuperb in the 2nd Test. Both sides are fortunate that their Bowlers are so handy with the willow.

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## Brizbrew (13/8/05)

Looks like 2-1 from where I am standing. :beerbang: 

Australian batting collapse?


----------



## Ross (13/8/05)

The world's a cruel p[lace - As a confirmed "pom" supporter in australia, I continually get abuse everytime the poms lose, & now when I'm here in "old blighty" I get it in the neck as the poms win!!! Last time here, it was the rugby!!! All I get is "sure...sure" when I stress my allegiance....


----------



## Brizbrew (13/8/05)

Ross said:


> The world's a cruel p[lace - As a confirmed "pom" supporter in australia, I continually get abuse everytime the poms lose, & now when I'm here in "old blighty" I get it in the neck as the poms win!!! Last time here, it was the rugby!!! All I get is "sure...sure" when I stress my allegiance....
> [post="71700"][/post]​


Looks like the ashes are going home. :super: For once the Aussies are relying on the weather.


----------



## Coodgee (14/8/05)

bah.. talk it up all you want poms, we'll still win the ashes. there are still 2 games after this one and we can still win this one too. don't cont your chickens yet!


----------



## BRAD T (15/8/05)

Thanks Coodgee,
I was beginning to feel alone out here.

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## Uncle Fester (15/8/05)

I note with interest the parallel drawn between the Rugby World Cup, and this Ashes series.

I reckon it would almost be worth letting the Poms have the Ashes, and then watch the humiliation of them not winning another game for 2 years!

M


----------



## barfridge (16/8/05)

woooo hoooo!!!!!!

We didn't even lost this test match. It's still 1-1, with 2 to go. Fantastic knock from Ponting, and Lee and McGrath were steady to last the final 4 overs or so.

I shall now cue up some old vinyl for all you poms: Milli Vanilli - blame it on the rain!


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/8/05)

:lol: :lol:   

Warren -


----------



## Uncle Fester (16/8/05)

Couldn't believe it... with 90 to get off 70 odd balls, Punter and Warne tried upping the pace and have an outside bet at winning the bloody thing!

Staying up all night makes for a long working day today though <_< 

Now Australia only need to win one of the last 2 tests to retain the Ashes.

Go you good thing!

I wonder who will replace Dizzy? If the Pup cant get his back in order, what's the chance of dragging in Symonds? Gives you a spin and medium pace option with the ball, and an equally capable No 5/6.

M


----------



## RobW (16/8/05)

Big psychological boost for the Aussies to save this last Test. Now they need to regroup but I reckon a couple of the batsmen may be a little nervous about their spots - Katich and (dare we say it) Gilchrist. I'm a big fan of Gillie but if he's not making runs he starts to look a bit of a liability.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/8/05)

Rob,

Probably everybody is a big fan of Gillie, bear in mind though with the Oz side it's harder to get out than what it is to get in.

Half their problem is they're playing blokes too far into their 30s these days. IMO they need to be blooding more up-and-comers it's going to be too late soon.

Warren -


----------



## RobW (16/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Probably everybody is a big fan of Gillie, bear in mind though with the Oz side it's harder to get out than what it is to get in.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="72055"][/post]​



Flame suit on:

Especially if you play for NSW!


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/8/05)

RobW said:


> Flame suit on:
> 
> Especially if you play for NSW!
> 
> [post="72064"][/post]​




:lol: h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (16/8/05)

RobW said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably everybody is a big fan of Gillie, bear in mind though with the Oz side it's harder to get out than what it is to get in.
> ...



Jealousy is a curse fellas  :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/8/05)

Spare a thought for us Mexicanos.

Every time we get one that's any good he takes flight to WA or grows a mullet and goatee and heads to SA. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (16/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Spare a thought for us Mexicanos.
> 
> Every time we get one that's any good he takes flight to WA or grows a mullet and goatee and heads to SA. :lol:
> 
> ...



Hey, he just wanted to fit in :lol: h34r: 

Shawn.


----------



## BRAD T (16/8/05)

Briz,
Sorry mate, looks like your bookie is a happy chappy though!!

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## Uncle Fester (16/8/05)

Where did the notion that Gillespie was poached from Victoria come from? As far as I can tell Gillespie was born in Sydney, and did all of his schooling in Adelaide. 

Gillespie's Profile

Anyway, where does a Victorian get off complaining about losing sporting identities to other states? Take the interstate players out of the Vic AFL teams, and you would have a 6 team comp  

M


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/8/05)

Mandrakar,

Not so much Gillespie. More a generalization. Come from the days when all AFL/VFL footballers from SA seemed to have a penchant for the mullet.

Sorry for not being clearer.  

That said Gillespie is a Bulldogs supporter... must have a bit of Vic. in his heart. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## RobW (16/8/05)

David Hookes used to say when you were picked for NSW they gave you a blue cap & a green Aussie one in a brown paper bag to save having to give it to you later.
:lol:


----------



## Kai (16/8/05)

mandrakar said:


> Couldn't believe it... with 90 to get off 70 odd balls, Punter and Warne tried upping the pace and have an outside bet at winning the bloody thing!



I dunno, it's more gentlemanly than stalling for a draw.


----------



## Brizbrew (16/8/05)

What a game though fellas eh? Closest series in a long while and very entertaining, all these late nights are causing me to be a bit tired at work though!

Whoever wins the Ashes will not be leaving lords.


----------



## Brizbrew (27/8/05)

Coodgee said:


> bah.. talk it up all you want poms, we'll still win the ashes.



Sure?  

Anyone else planning a late one tonight watching the poms crucify the once great Australian team? 
At thi rate this innings is going you will be following on.


----------



## kook (27/8/05)

Not good, I thought we'd got the day off to a good start. Then Katich and Warne both fell within a few minutes.


----------



## joecast (27/8/05)

three words to describe it....

painful to watch.

joe


----------



## kwikkwaka (27/8/05)

Got to give it to Lee atleast he doesnt die wondering, if only a few more would stand up like he does.


----------



## sintax69 (27/8/05)

maybe move him up the order say 4th see if he can hack it


----------



## kook (29/8/05)

Shit this is good to watch. We don't have much of a chance, but it's still there.


----------



## kook (29/8/05)

Close, but not close enough


----------



## therook (29/8/05)

There has been some poor umpiring decisions, first , how was Flintoff not given out LBW to Warne when he was on 8 goes onto to make 102, then Katich is givin out LBW to a high ball.......cant wait for when we have a fit team and everyone firing, it will be like the first test. 

Rook


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

& they say the poms whinge  ...


----------



## therook (29/8/05)

Good point Ross, how dare me to sound like a Whinging Pommie

Rook


----------



## Gerard_M (29/8/05)

Ross
Sorry no comeback. We are whinging today. The Umpires, the no-balls, No Mcgrath, no excuses.
Do you think we can get Lee & Warne up the order a bit?
Gerard


----------



## Doc (29/8/05)

It has been a rough few weeks for Aussie sport. You are having great difficulties winning in the rugby (union) and in the cricket.
Boy am I getting my own back ATM :lol:

Doc


----------



## Uncle Fester (29/8/05)

Ross said:


> & they say the poms whinge  ...
> [post="74216"][/post]​




At least when an Aussie whinges, he does it without having to leave the field, and be substituted by the best whinger that can be grabbed from the local teams...

When an Aussie 12th whinger is nominated, he is the first reserve whinger !


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/8/05)

I'm sure we'll be doing the same thing next series we play at home. :lol: 

After they do a bit of selective culling. <_< 


Warren -


----------



## Brizbrew (29/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> I'm sure we'll be doing the same thing next series we play at home. :lol:
> 
> After they do a bit of selective culling. <_<
> 
> ...


Today it feels good to be a pom. :super: 

Some of the blokes at work were almost in tears with the ribbing I give them today, it does make a change to hear the Aussies whinging about injuries and substitutions.


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

yes - amazing how the complaints are flying at legitimate substitutions - would have been called a stroke of genius if done by the Aussies I reckon.
Come on guys - just accept that even the mighty Aussies can fail occaisionly - Been a long time between smiles for the poms, let us enjoy...


----------



## therook (29/8/05)

yer congrats to all the pommies out there.....it was a stroke of genius with the subs but not as big as getting away with playing a South African......that was pure brilliance

Well done fellas

Rook


----------



## SteveSA (29/8/05)

therook said:


> yer congrats to all the pommies out there.....it was a stroke of genius with the subs but not as big as getting away with playing a South African......that was pure brilliance
> 
> Well done fellas
> 
> ...


Puts me in mind of a Merv Hughes chestnut from a few years back...
"Playing England is like playing against the United Nations."

Bring Back Boof!!


----------



## dickTed (29/8/05)

Simple fact is nobody's seen a player with the class of Flintoff for a while. The boys just tumbled. Can't blame them. He's an extraordinary cricketer.


----------



## Murray (29/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> I'm sure we'll be doing the same thing next series we play at home. :lol:



I don't know, the English first did it in 1930 and we haven't sunken to their level yet.


----------



## Uncle Fester (29/8/05)

Ross said:


> yes - amazing how the complaints are flying at legitimate substitutions - would have been called a stroke of genius if done by the Aussies I reckon.
> Come on guys - just accept that even the mighty Aussies can fail occaisionly - Been a long time between smiles for the poms, let us enjoy...
> [post="74270"][/post]​




Careful use of the word "legitimate"... When I last looked, the rules relating to the use of a substitute fielder was only to replace a player who was injured, or seeking medical attention.

It is a long string to draw, to extend that definition to general rest, rehydration or a Bex, a Cuppa, and a lie down.

I guess Leg side theory was "legitimate" at the time, as was Chappell's underarm delivery Both have been universally condemned as not sporting though. Could I suggest that this borders on the same???

Maybe Vaughn is the long lost love-grandson of Jardine???


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/8/05)

Yeah, lets discuss that delivery.

You can still buy t shirts in NZ that have written on them "Australians have an underarm problem" That was a long time ago but those sorts of things colour perceptions for a very long time.


----------



## Uncle Fester (29/8/05)

therook said:


> yer congrats to all the pommies out there.....it was a stroke of genius with the subs but not as big as getting away with playing a South African......that was pure brilliance
> 
> Well done fellas
> 
> ...



Don't forget the failed Kiwi/Aussie butter-fingered keeper........ (4th reserve keeper for the Blues)

Then again I guess they had to keep the overseas quota up..... Big shoes to follow... Grieg, Lamb, Hick, Hussain, the Hollioakes, Robin Smith, Andrew Caddick, and I'm sure I missed a few.........

Strike one off the list to compensate for Wessells......

More power to Symonds for declaring he would prefer to play shield for Queensland and risk never playing test cricket, than be poached for a test spot for Mother England.....


----------



## Gerard_M (29/8/05)

Ritchie Benaud said last night as Freddy Flintoff head up the stairs after his spell that it was an abuse of the 12th man rules. Ok so the good news is that when Ross goes back to Pommie Land they call him an Aussie as he sounds like one of us now.
Its not much to smile about, but at least it's something!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (29/8/05)

And long may the devastation continue this weekend when the Wobblies take on the mighty All Blacks (especially with that awesome new haka) :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (29/8/05)

Its about us Aussies took a back seat to world sporting ventures..anyone remember when the mighty St George won 11 Prems straight, nothing to watch, know the result....same on the world stage for the Aussies.

As for rah rahs........until recently(last 6 or so games), if you were home side, you won; all bar 2 games, in the tri-nations and test

And dont start about AFL umps talking on plane trips !!


Did I miss anyone??? oh netball is a toilet of a game!!! poor peoples basketball!!

Baseketball forever!!! :lol:  h34r:


----------



## buddingbrewmaster (30/8/05)

I still can't believe the problems with Australia's form. Who would have guessed a year ago that gillespie would have been dropped. Hayden and katich on the brink, people are even thinking about Gilly being dropped. Some of the most talented players to have played for Australia, Gillespie was almost unplayable 3 years ago oh well. Who thinks maybe the Aussies have been playing so much tough aggressive cricket for so long it's wearing them down. Being the best in the world usually means other teams lift to try and knock you off the perch. Or it might have something to do with England's excellent plans and bowling. We can still win at the Oval, come on McGrath.


----------



## kook (8/9/05)

Not looking good. England batting, 102 with one wicket down.


----------



## Ross (8/9/05)

kook said:


> Not looking good. England batting, 102 with one wicket down.
> [post="76078"][/post]​



Looks good from here


----------



## kook (8/9/05)

131, four wickets down. Nice one Warne!


----------



## Murray (9/9/05)

Warne is an absolute champion. For a spinner to bowl as well as he did on the first day on an absolute belter of a wicket is pretty much unprecedented.


----------



## barfridge (9/9/05)

I could not agree more Murray. If we manage to escape with the Ashes, it will be due to one person, and one person only. He's leading the batting averages, and is way out in front for bowling.

He might be a complete tosser off the field, but I don't know if I've seen anybody better once he's out in the middle. He's the only bowler I've ever seen who expects a wicket every ball he bowls.


----------



## Brizbrew (12/9/05)

BRAD T said:


> I was talking to a Pom last nite who assures me that England will win The Ashes 4-1. Now I know why I brew my own beer, the must put something in the megaswill that performs a chemical lobotomy, after all he was drinking Tooheys New!
> [post="71532"][/post]​


Well, it is almost over, Lunch has been called on the last day of the last test, it has gone down to the wire.

I did have a punt before the series on England to win 4-1, the bookie almost ripped the money out of my hand and laughed under his breath about easy money.
Seems he was a bit of a mug, Australia escaped a loss in the third test after the washout and this final test could still go either way. It has been a great test series and whoever wins it has been a great spectacle and the sports profile has been raised.

Man of the series, got to be Freddy for my money, Warne a close second.


----------



## GMK (12/9/05)

I agree Brizbrew - pity Aus did not make those 2 extra ones - esp as there was some doubt as to whether the ball caught the glove...

But it has been very entertaining.


----------



## Ross (13/9/05)

221/7 at tea - how exciting is this - go you POMS


----------



## Stickler (13/9/05)

Warney will clean 'em up. Gilly will open and score the fastest double century of all time. No worries mate.


----------



## kook (13/9/05)

Well and truely all over... We've taken the light now just waiting for the game to end..


----------



## joecast (13/9/05)

damn that kevin pietersen. i didnt stay up til 2am just to watch him bat!
great series though.
joe


----------



## Ross (13/9/05)

A brilliant comeback after the first test & the most exciting series ever...

Well done the POMS, it's been a long wait... a thoroughly deserved win


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/9/05)

C'mon Ross. You can do better than that!  

You know you're busting to rub it in. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (13/9/05)

Just savouring Warren...


----------



## Wortgames (13/9/05)

I'm just surprised we let the convicts have it for so long Ross. I mean, I know it's only fair to make them feel involved in our game, but I would have thought that throwing one or two seasons would have been enough.

Still, we mustn't question Her Majesty's orders must we.


----------



## Murray (13/9/05)

A sad day, losing the Ashes to the South Africans...


----------



## Uncle Fester (13/9/05)

Murray said:


> A sad day, losing the Ashes to the South Africans...
> [post="76776"][/post]​



For all the Pommie fans whom have emerged from the closet for the first time since the Rugby World Cup, we can go double or nothing on the swimming events at the commonwealth games!!!!!!!!! :beerbang: 

M


----------



## Wortgames (13/9/05)

Bah humbug! swimming!

I'll let you into a secret - the rest of the world couldn't care less about swimming - and it's only because so much taxpayer cash goes into the sport that anyone gives a splat about it here.

Face it Aussies, you might just have to realise there's more to life than sport, and work on your comedy instead.


----------



## Brizbrew (13/9/05)

I know we would win this series right from the start, a sure thing.

The aussies have had their day, it's over for you, you have nowhere to turn.

Never seen such sore losers at work today though. You would of thought a close relative had died. LOL

The only thing bettern than beating you convicts on English soil will be beating you in your own backyard in two years time. Can't wait. :super:


----------



## Ross (13/9/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I know we would win this series right from the start, a sure thing.
> 
> The aussies have had their day, it's over for you, you have nowhere to turn.
> 
> ...



Brave man - flame suit on


----------



## Murray (13/9/05)

I was going to post something about winning gracefully, but I realised you win so rarely you haven't learnt how to behave.


----------



## Ross (13/9/05)

Murray said:


> I was going to post something about winning gracefully, but I realised you win so rarely you haven't learnt how to behave.
> [post="76872"][/post]​



Likewise with losing


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (13/9/05)

The ashes were great, the poms wanted it more and thats why they won. 

That aside it wasnt the winning by an innings floggings that we have been dishing out to them in the last 15 years. 

Three more runs form Kaspa and Lee would have made things interesting.


----------



## Brizbrew (14/9/05)

Who was the last person to shag an aussie & bring back the ashes?



.










.









.









Paula Yates.


----------



## mje1980 (15/9/05)

The poms were just too good. I hate to say it but it's true. Cricket is going to be more interesting in the next few years, and i think we are going to have to bring a few youngsters into the squad. I feel sorry for the team that plays england in their next series. But, this is a challenge to australian cricket, and it will be good to see how australia respond. 



Wiping the tears away


----------



## Uncle Fester (15/9/05)

Brizbrew said:


> Who was the last person to shag an aussie & bring back the ashes?
> 
> [post="77138"][/post]​




Or was it the case that he preferred to top himself rather than get into bed with a Pom?


----------



## Kramer (15/9/05)

Found this in the newsmail

Its true I have a pom mate and u have to literally tell him to have a shower cause some days he smells so bad it puts u off your beer!


----------



## Brizbrew (16/9/05)

Kramer said:


> Found this in the newsmail
> 
> Its true I have a pom mate and u have to literally tell him to have a shower cause some days he smells so bad it puts u off your beer!
> [post="77258"][/post]​


I work with a few Aussies who are the same, they smell so bad you think they are gone off, I know what you mean.

Difference between the two.....The poms can play cricket. :lol:


----------



## Ross (16/9/05)

Any one interested in a bulk buy   

http://www.teefly.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## nonicman (19/9/05)

I was at the Oval for the last day and it was a great day of cricket. Some of the Poms were crying they were so happy. Despite being surrounded by Poms, they were very friendly and as gracious as can be expected when they won.
What beer was served? 
On tap
Carling, Carlsberg, Fosters, Jim Smith Smooth 
Bottled, 
Red Stripe
Not a great selection but better than I've seen at the SCG, all were offered in pints (plastic) except for the Red Stripe which appeared to be in 330ml bottles.

Edit: forgot to mention that you are permitted to bring 4 cans of beer per person or 1 litre of wine into the ground, which helps to lub to the viewing without denting the wallet.


----------



## Wortgames (19/9/05)

why not take a bottle of whine?


----------



## Uncle Fester (6/12/05)

It is strangely satisfying to see that the Pommy cricket team has taken a leaf out of the Pommy Rugby union team's book...

Win the big one, and then immediately drift off into mediocrity/obscurity

Poms tour of Pakistan

Flame suit on.

M


----------

